# Invega (paliperidone)



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

My psychiatrist put me on this medication.

I've been taking it for over 6 months now and I feel much better.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Does if have any direct effect on dp/dr? Or does it help more with mania/bipolar/depression? I have not given anti psychotics much of a chance in the past, I feel too sedated


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I was on it for a few months. The lower half of my body felt real strange, like plastic. I got real constipated too and I had to quit. I don't recall it being worth the side effects. Nothing has ever 'woken' me. I am just searching for a comfort really. It's getting harder to handle dpd day in day out as I age.


----------

